# Stewart Filmscreen Unveils the Total Close CineCurve Screen System



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Curves, curves, curves. Samsung and LG Electronics ushered curved screens into mainstream conversation with the introduction of their curved Ultra High Definition (UHD) televisions just over a year ago. Prior to their arrival, curves were practically relegated to the commercial cinema world and enthusiasts with projector-based systems. Today, we’ll take a preview peek at Stewart Filmscreen’s latest curved screen technology system for the home. The Torrance, California based company unveiled its new system yesterday, at Integrated Systems Europe 2015 (February 10-12th in Amsterdam).










_Stewart Flimscreen's new Total Close CineCurve debuted in Amsterdam, yesterday._​


*Why the Curve?*
Before we detail Steward Filmscreen’s new Total Close CineCurve screen system, let’s take a moment to discuss the reasoning behind the bend in screen design. 

Curved screens have been a long time component of the commercial cinema experience thanks to a distortion phenomenon called “the pincushion effect.” When images are projected onto large flat screens (especially on 2.35:1 cinemascope aspect ratio screens) the image begins to shrink in the middle while bulging on the sides – think along the lines of an hourglass lying on its side. This distortion occurs because light takes longer to reach the corners of a large screen than it does to reach the center. A curved screen attempts to equalize light traveling distances across the entirety of the screen, making an image appear square and straight. Home Theater enthusiasts using an anamorphic lens can also suffer from the pincushion effect (but to a much lesser extent), which is one reason curved 2.35:1 projector screens find their way into homes. 

A secondary benefit of a curved screen is an enhanced sense of immersion. The immersive qualities of a curved screen improve with screen size. This means that enthusiasts with larger projection screens are more likely to realize this benefit (with greater tolerance to seating position) as opposed to owners of smaller curved displays. Television manufacturers would like you to believe that the same immersive benefit is attainable from a smaller display. While this may be true, curved television screens restrict optimal seating positions because of size alone (and off-angle viewers may actually see a slightly distorted or warped screen image).

Erring on the side of over-simplification, there are other curve induced benefits, including: outside light mitigation, improved perceived contrast, and the reduction of hotspots (projector screens only). But, in general, curves on projector screens are meant to eliminate the pincushion effect and heighten the immersion factor.


*Total Close CineCurve*
Stewart Filmscreen is calling their latest screen creation Total Close CineCurve. It’s a complete “front projection screen system” that’s offers visual enhancement and screen protection, all in one. The screen itself is a custom built design that can accommodate specific curve radius and configurations up to 124-inches. Buyers can choose from any of Stewart’s screen materials including FireHawk G4, StudioTek 130 G3, and Silver 5D.

In addition to the screen, Total Close CineCurve has a constant-height/variable-width masking system made with Stewart’s light absorbing VeLux black applique. The system eliminates over-scan, improves perceived contrast, and is a _screen protector_ when not in use. Yes, the masking system completely shutters when not in use, clasping itself closed with a proprietary magnetic mechanism, helping to keep dust, debris, and fingers from damaging the screen. 

“Those who make the investment in a Stewart Filmscreen Total Close CineCurve screen system will be treated to optimal image quality and an ideal viewing experience, that also delivers both an aesthetically pleasing and protective option,” says Grant Stewart, President and CEO of Stewart Filmscreen.

Those buyers looking for a screen larger than 124-inches, Stewart Filmscreen still offers the CineCurve system, however the total close protective feature is not available. Stewart says pricing and availability information will be released in the near future.

_Image Credit: Stewart Screen_


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

This statement has me intrigued. "This distortion occurs because light takes longer to reach the corners of a large screen than it does to reach the center."
Given the speed of light, how much longer does the light take to reach the edges?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good question...it must be almost instantaneous. Perhaps the wording is unintentionally misleading...it's more or less a distance factor, with the edges of the screen being further away from the projector than the center of the screen.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I never thought time had anything to do with image distortion. Sounds like marketing mumbo jumbo to me. :dontknow:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wouldn't the curve cause an out of focus condition at the outer edges of the screen?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Light travels at 186,000 miles/second. So the difference between the center & edge of the screen is insignificant. The image problem is caused by the lens, which can be adjusted. Of course with a curved screen, less adjustment should be needed.


----------

